# Received my LED & LCD conversion...



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Chris White did an excellent job........


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's more pics:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

How much did that run? Was it difficult?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

rippinbyu said:


> How much did that run? Was it difficult?


I had everything overnited both ways ,(because I have to be ready for upcoming show here on Long Island next Friday), so it was pricey. $695.00 which incl. instrument cluster, all switches, HVAC cntrls, Radio, and HSV gauges. 
Chris White from White Auto & Media did it for me.
Cick here to contact Chris White


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

WTF...why am I only getting red X's


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Very well done. When you posted that picture of your dashboard taken apart and mentioned something about LED gauges -- I thought you were going to put some goofy digital things in. Glad I kept my mouth shut because your tweaks look terrific. Still waiting to see how your wheels turned out...


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

when you ordered the cluster did you have the option of changing the color of the face?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Very Very Nice !!!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> when you ordered the cluster did you have the option of changing the color of the face?


Yes ..many options. You have to send Chris what you want converted. He uses your parts......!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Very Very Nice !!!!


Thanks Mike............. :cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

pretty soon you can start listening to them CD's again huh?


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks great. What exactly did you send Chris?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

rippinbyu said:


> Looks great. What exactly did you send Chris?


Instument cluster, hdlmp switch, fuel door switch, T/C switch, mode switch, Radio, HSV gauges and window switches.


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

How hard is it to take out the headlight switch and the mode/set buttons???


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Very well done. When you posted that picture of your dashboard taken apart and mentioned something about LED gauges -- I thought you were going to put some goofy digital things in. Glad I kept my mouth shut because your tweaks look terrific. Still waiting to see how your wheels turned out...


I did the wheels but didn't like how they looked on the car. So I repainted them in Quick Silver and put a ghost GTO stencil in a pearlescent on 1 spoke on each wheel. Looks better. Will post when on car.


----------

